# Non pet people suck



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have ALOT of pets. I currently have 5 cats, a dog, 2 guinea pigs & 15 rats.

I totally get that non pet people just don't understand the reasoning behind having pets or lots of pets. They may have some of their own misconceptions and such. But it is still annoying as ****.

My husband & I are currently in the middle of a move to his hometown where we just bought a house. This means we pretty much had to be honest with everyone about how many pets we had. 

No one in his family is really animal crazy. His dad has owned a few birds in his lifetime, currently has a cockatiel. His brother has a cat. That is it. They knew we had a few cats- they thought 3, they knew we have a couple rats, & a dog. They are not animal haters. We always bring our dog when we visit during holidays & stuff & she gets so much love & attention from them all. And his parents have watched his brother's cat several times when he had to travel. They like the cat but his mom is like I hate all the cat hair everywhere & gets all crazy cleaning her furniture while the cat is there lol

So it came up about our pets & my husband decided to just be honest since they would visit and find out anyways & told them all the animals we have. They were all shocked and have made some "comments". 

First his mom asked if we were going to get rid of the rats now that we are moving....I am not exactly sure of the logic of that or what she was thinking. Our new house is much bigger than the space we have now. Im not sure why anyone would be like oh getting a house must get rid of my pets! lol

They all keep making comments about how messy it must be, how bad it smells, how no one will ever want to come over to our house because of the mess/smell. His dad was really rude about it.

And last month they watched his brothers cat & we visited during the time with out dog. The cat ended up with fleas & they blamed us! None of my pets have fleas, I keep up to date on flea meds for one. 

It upsets me quite a bit. Like my own family doesn't quite understand my craziness of pets but we would joke about it. They tease me lighthearted that I am the crazy animal lady but know how much I love them and care for them. But they would never be so rude.

I am trying to be like who cares what they think? But it is easier said then done. I can just imagine the drama they will try to create when I start having kids!

I keep telling my husband just wait until we move in & we invite everyone over & they can see how clean we keep everything & maybe they will calm down.

I'm just so annoyed!


----------



## Lisann (Jul 8, 2015)

I understand where you're coming from. I don't have as many animals as you, but I do have 2 dogs 2 cat's and now my 2 rat's. I'm sure if I could have more animals I definitely would. People make all kinds of comments about me and my animals, some nice and some that are just down right disrespectful. I have heard everything thing from " oh my your house must smell". To do you keep your house clean? I have never understood these sort of comments, all I do know is that it really pisses me off. I don't like it when people just assume stupid things like that. Just because I have animals doesn't mean my house stinks or is dirty. As a matter of fact it's completely the opposite. Our house smells quite nice and that's because our house is clean! We clean the litter boxes everyday, clean my ratties cage everyday and in general keep our house picked up and vaccum often enough that the animal hair isn't a problem. I have had people over to our house that would even comment that they would of never known that we have that many animals. People who don't know shouldn't say a word! You just keep being the animal lover that you are and ignore the negative comments. I know it's easier said than done but I finally got to the point that if people came to our house and made disrespectful remarks about the number of pets that we had, I would just kindly look at them and say well if it makes you feel uncomfortable you can always leave. That usually shuts people up pretty quick. I am never rude about it, but they need to remember that they are in my house. The one that doesn't smell nor is it dirty. Good luck to you and just keep loving your animals, that is who you are!


----------

